# Leveler Stabilizers



## duggy

When we first got the Outback, I felt the levelers held the trailer fairly solid, but either things have loosened up, or I'm getting more picky. I read a forum on here about various methods of steadying the trailer, and saw these stabilizers. I decided they looked like they should work, but would cost a lot to buy and get to Canada. Time to break out the chop saw and welder.

I used 3/4" tubing, telescoping inside .100" wall 1" tubing. For the "U" shaped channels, I had to weld flat bar to the edge of angle iron, because the "U" channels they sold weren't deep enough.

These are all the pieces, not including nuts & bolts.










Painted and installed on the trailer, it looks like this when retracted.










Lowered for camping it looks like this.










We used them last weekend for the first time, and the difference is huge. I only installed them on the rear jacks, because the position of the front jacks doesn't line up very well with the frame. The back of the trailer is virtually rock solid, but there is some movement towards the front. I have a 2" electric tongue jack, and see there is an eighth inch gap around it to the lower gusset on the "A" frame. I'm going to find or make a bushing to fill the space, which should keep the tongue jack from rocking, and hopefully stabilize the front of the trailer.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Great looking mod!!! I just installed the BAL lock arm stabilizers on our Outback - fraction of the cost of the JT Strongarms - same thing as what you did. It has made the camper rock solid. Very impressed with your handi-work!!!


----------



## Lakewood

Looks great. I've wanted to do the same thing. I hate paying so much for something I can build myself. Did you weld the brackets to the trailer or bolt them on?


----------



## duggy

Everything is bolted on. No welding to the trailer.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Nice work,







can you provide the length of the pieces?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

How do we order them from you?


----------



## KTMRacer

Oregon_Camper said:


> How do we order them from you?


x2

or some dimensioned drawings! GREAT IDEA


----------



## duggy

KTMRacer said:


> How do we order them from you?


x2

or some dimensioned drawings! GREAT IDEA
[/quote]

The tubes are 24" long. I used a piece of 1 1/4" angle iron on each side of the base pad of the leveler. I replaced the existing bolts with longer 3/8 bolts and new nylock nuts. Attached to the angle iron is a 2" long one inch "U" channel with a single pivot bolt, and a cross bolt to receive the 3/4" tube. At the top I made a 1 1/4" "U" channel to receive the 1" tube. The bolts holding the pieces together are all 1/4" diameter, with nylock nuts. I fastened the top "U" channels to the trailer with self drilling bolts, the same as the underbelly is fastened with.

Here is a picture of the attachment at the base of the leveler










As for going into business with these, I'd have to get a lot faster at making them, to compete with the price they can be bought for. I probably have about eight hours in them. But it was fun!


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Dimensions are greatly appreciated. If you did go into business, you would also have all of the problems of transporting across the border and all of the fun that comes with it. Thanks duggy!


----------



## booze123

Very nice work. I bet you had fun doing it. I know I would, but I don't have a welder. That's next on my list of tools I want but can't yet justify it.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Job!


----------



## CdnOutback

Looks great... I would like to get these for my fifth.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

What (or how) did you make the "tighenting" screw ("T" handle) on the down tube? threaded the outer tube and just used a bolt?


----------



## jake's outback

Hey Doug, Appointment set for next weekend...







....LOL
Great looking, I returned the additional stands I purchased and will look at doing this! Great idea, sometimes I just look to see what I can buy to fix, but I need to change the way I think sometimes, great job.


----------



## Lmbevard

jake said:


> Hey Doug, Appointment set for next weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....LOL
> Great looking, I returned the additional stands I purchased and will look at doing this! Great idea, sometimes I just look to see what I can buy to fix, but I need to change the way I think sometimes, great job.


Thanks for the idea. My 5th wheel rocks like a baby cradle even with the wheel lock on. I'll have to look at makes some of these. One of the guys at work loves a welding/cutting challenge so I can get the locks made easily. By the way, looks like you just welded a nut on the top of the tube if I am seeing it right.


----------



## duggy

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> What (or how) did you make the "tighenting" screw ("T" handle) on the down tube? threaded the outer tube and just used a bolt?


I welded a 3/8" nut on the top of the tube. I drilled a 1/2" hole in the tube and clamped the nut centered over the hole.

For the "T" handle, I welded a 2 1/2" piece of 3/8" rod to the head of a 3/4" x 3/8" diameter bolt.

Doug


----------



## maddog

Great idea! I also noticed your spare tire mounted under the trailer. How did you do that? I want mine off the rear bumper and don't want to use storage space.


----------



## duggy

maddog said:


> Great idea! I also noticed your spare tire mounted under the trailer. How did you do that? I want mine off the rear bumper and don't want to use storage space.


Here's a link to my mod. Spare tire mount


----------



## duggy

jake said:


> Hey Doug, Appointment set for next weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....LOL


Sorry Pat, next weekend doesn't work for me. My DD is getting married on Saturday!









Doug


----------



## Traveling Tek

I must do this to ours. Full timing with 4 kids and sick of the thing rocking.


----------



## vdub

Very nice, but I would make just one small change, which you can still do. On top of the each T-handle, I would weld a nut the same size as the jack screw nut. That way I could tighten or lossen the handle using the jack screw drive and I wouldn't have to get underneath....


----------



## duggy

vdub said:


> Very nice, but I would make just one small change, which you can still do. On top of the each T-handle, I would weld a nut the same size as the jack screw nut. That way I could tighten or lossen the handle using the jack screw drive and I wouldn't have to get underneath....


I don't think you're understanding how the T-handles work. They get loosened a 1/2 turn before you lower the trailer jacks. Once the trailer is leveled, you give them a turn to lock the telescopic braces solid. The T-handles are right at the edge of the TT, so there's no need to get underneath. That was part of why I didn't install them at the front of the trailer. It would have been difficult to access the T-handles towards the center of the trailer.


----------



## Good Times

Duggy, thanks for the design and super great mod. This has added a tremendous amount of lateral stability to our TT. Here is a pic of the installation. I simply attached the top end to my heavy duty bike hitch which was another mod. Loving the stability. Thanks again!


----------



## duggy

Good Times said:


> Duggy, thanks for the design and super great mod. This has added a tremendous amount of lateral stability to our TT. Here is a pic of the installation. I simply attached the top end to my heavy duty bike hitch which was another mod. Loving the stability. Thanks again!
> View attachment 2602
> 
> View attachment 2603


Glad to hear it helped!


----------



## 67gasman

Awesome modification. That would solve the same problem I'm having. Thank you.


----------

